# Smoking ahead then freezing to use later?



## smokinwheels (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a big cook coming up in a couple of weeks. Was wondering what peoples option is in regards to smoking pork butts and ribs ahead of time and then freezing until couple of days before. I was thinking about cooking about 5 butts and freezing. Then put on smoker just to reheat. Never done it before and was wondering what people think and if it takes away from the flavor and freshness? Thanks for the input


----------



## gone4nc (Jan 26, 2014)

I smoke and pull the butts, then freeze. I reheat in the freezer bag in boiling water or in a disposal pan covered in the oven. 
I do this all the time and it always turns out great.  I may be wrong , but so far so good. This works well for sausage in sauce , sirloin and look lion too..


----------



## meddling kids (Jan 26, 2014)

I regularly freeze pulled pork. Reheat in the vacuum bag in hot water. Last summer I did a big bbq and ran out of pulled pork. Pulled some that had been in the freezer for a year and you couldn't tell the difference between fresh and frozen. Brisket is good this way, too. I don't think it would do ribs this way, though. They'd get soggy.


----------



## coast2coast (Jan 26, 2014)

^^^^^^

What they said.


----------

